# My neighbor has severe allergy!??



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

I've been wanting to become a beekeeper and actually have geared up and have a nuc waiting. I asked all my neighbors before but yesterday one told me she had a severe allergy!! Should it end my plan? Ugh!! So bummed!


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Is she absolutely sure she's allergic to honeybees? I say this because my husband is quite allergic to yellow jackets (which sting a lot more people than honeybees do). He's not allergic to honeybee stings.


----------



## Stadger (Apr 20, 2014)

Tell her to stay away from your bees. I'd bet she's not allergic, just scared and wants to dictate what you can and can not do.


----------



## Needo (Sep 10, 2013)

How much do you like your neighbor?:digging:


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Most people call their "normal reaction" to a bee sting, an "allergy to bees". Unless she has trouble breathing or goes into anaphylactic shock, she's not really allergic to honeybees.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Uggggh....You told the neighbors you were getting bees WHY?!? :scratch:

Where is the hive going to be? In other words, will it be out of sight? I wouldn't volunteer ANY info. As others have said, I bet her statement is more out of fear, than true knowledge of a severe allergy. Pure speculation of course...

People that don't know about bees assume that if there are bees next door, their yard is going to be full of bees all the time. It is quite the contrary. Bees go up and out to forage. The area immediately surrounding the hives is not their choice feeding area.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never tell the neighbors. By the time they figure it out, all of their imagined disasters have already not happened...

Everyone thinks they are allergic to bee stings. Very few people are. Ask if they carry their epipen with them... if they don't have an epipen it's very questionable that they are allergic. Ask what kind of reaction they had last time they were stung by a bee. Ask how they got the stinger out (odds are they've never even been stung by a honey bee, but rather by a yellow jacket or some other hornet.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Bees In Miami said:


> Uggggh....You told the neighbors you were getting bees WHY?!? :scratch:


Many of the cities around me require you to register and also to tell your neighbors you are going to keep bees.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a man that occasionally comes by to talk. We were watching the bees on the clover, and he remarked that I have a lot more bees on my clover than he does. I laughed and told him its because they don't have far to go. He then mentioned he was allergic, I asked about do you carry an epi pen, no it just itches when he gets stung. I don't tell unless asked or I know of an issue( swarm in a neighbors tree). But my opinion is when they leave my hives, they are not my bees. They can be robbers, feral, or someone else's, but unless I see them go into my hives, Im not sure they are my bees


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

Stadger said:


> Tell her to stay away from your bees. I'd bet she's not allergic, just scared and wants to dictate what you can and can not do.


Wouldnt worry about it. i wouldnt let my neighbor tell me what to do or not do.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

It is true that most folks who say they are allergic aren't.

On the other hand, beekeepers who assume that someone who says they are allergic is lying/mistaken give all beekeepers a bad name...and show their ignorance to those who are allergic, whether they take precautions or not.
Pure selfish thinking.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

deknow said:


> It is true that most folks who say they are allergic aren't.
> 
> On the other hand, beekeepers who assume that someone who says they are allergic is lying/mistaken give all beekeepers a bad name...and show their ignorance to those who are allergic, whether they take precautions or not.
> Pure selfish thinking.



The odds are in favor that they are mistaken, I don't ever assume anyone to be lying unless they are a known liar. I look at it as an opportunity to educate them and try to do it in a gentle way. You can feel them out without ever insulting them too, like Michael said, ask them how they remove the stinger and possibly give them tips if in fact they are allergic. A prime example is my father in law, said he wouldn't come over once I got the bees because he was " deathly allergic" Through casual conversation I found out he based this diagnosis on the fact that his lips swelled real bad once when he was stung I'll give you 3 guesses where he got stung and the first 2 don't count. Also after casual conversation I found out that he has nothing other than localized swelling and itching when he gets stung on the arm or anywhere else. I wasn't as gentle as I could have been in giving him his education since he was my father in law, but long story short he still visits.....................now if I can only get him to eat bananas LOL


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

They're advertising Epipens on television these days. That tends to put the notion in every mommys little head that their family is in mortal danger from bee stings. In fact, the ads are *designed* to plant that little seed of fear in order to sell more product. It seems to be working:



> Third-party net sales in the Specialty segment increased 13% to $176.1 million. Specialty segment sales were driven by the strong performance of its flagship product – EpiPen auto-injector – for severe allergic reactions. Favorable pricing and volume aided sales of the product in the quarter. Mylan and Pfizer (PFE - Analyst Report) have an agreement for EpiPen, under which Pfizer manufactures and Mylan markets the product.
> 
> Adjusted gross margin during the fourth quarter of 2013 improved to 51% from 49% in the year-ago quarter. Margins were positively impacted primarily by strong sales of EpiPen auto-injector, driven by favorable pricing and volume. Adjusted operating expenses climbed 9.3% to $476.7 million during the reported quarter.


The actual number of deaths from bee stings, while increasing, is still tiny compared to most other risks:



> There were 1802 animal-related fatalities with the majority coming from nonvenomous animals (60.4%). The largest percentage (36.4%) of animal-related fatalities was attributable to “other mammals,” which is largely composed of farm animals. Deaths attributable to Hymenoptera (hornets, wasps, and bees) have increased during the past 60 years in the United States and now account for more than 79 fatalities per year and 28.2% of the total animal-related fatalities from 1999 to 2007. Dog-related fatalities have increased in the United States, accounting for approximately 28 fatalities per year and 13.9% of the total animal-related fatalities.
> http://www.wemjournal.org/article/S1080-6032(12)00086-5/abstract


Note that the 79 deaths are from ALL Hymenoptera, not just neighborhood honeybees, and will include those caused by AHB attacks. 

The likelihood of a neighbor dying from your bees is miniscule, but once they get it in their head that they're "allergic" there's little you can do to dissuade them.

I agree with those who advise you to simply not mention it.


----------



## tnff319 (May 17, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Everyone thinks they are allergic to bee stings. Very few people are. Ask if they carry their epipen with them... if they don't have an epipen it's very questionable that they are allergic. Ask what kind of reaction they had last time they were stung by a bee. Ask how they got the stinger out (odds are they've never even been stung by a honey bee, but rather by a yellow jacket or some other hornet.


Exactly. If they are allergic the epi-pen will do the trick. If they don't own one, I doubt they are allergic.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone with a legitimate allergy reading this thread would legitimately feel like beekeepers are incapable of reasonable behavior.


----------



## Annabee (Jul 25, 2013)

I have never had a good result sharing ideas/plans with neighbors lol.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

deknow said:


> Anyone with a legitimate allergy reading this thread would legitimately feel like beekeepers are incapable of reasonable behavior.


Hopefully anyone reading this thread would wonder whether they were actually allergic or whether they were simply subject to a normal reaction, and then go have themselves tested to find out if they truly were at risk.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

And what about a responsible person who says they are allergic after having a serious reaction or or a legitimate allergy test?

What kind of response do we appreciate when discussing our own health issues...that we are delusional and ignorant? That usually doesn't go over very well.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

deknow said:


> Anyone with a legitimate allergy reading this thread would legitimately feel like beekeepers are incapable of reasonable behavior.


Not true AT ALL!

I have severe allergies of other sorts and have been politely questioned about them and happily responded with answers. I would hope that people who say they are allergic to bees would do the same.


----------



## Mephibosheth1 (May 15, 2014)

So, do you carry an EpiPen in case you come against a food you're allergic to??

Most people don't, and feel that they can adjust their lifestyle to prevent their coming in contact with the allergen. We don't say the allergy isn't real just because they don't carry an EpiPen…


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

What size lot are the bees on. How close is your "severely allergic neighbor". Theres a good chance they'll never see a bee, really depends on whats in their yard as far as forage/water and distance, and how often your neighbors are outside.

I have 6 mating nucs at my house and I can see my neighbors watch my neighbors eating dinner thru my window 15 yards away. They initially complained last year. I don't plan to keep full size hives at my house though, the big honey producing hives are near the ohio river with more space. The neighbors there love the bees. 

Heres my home. As you see, houses are not too far apart. The bees do exceptionally well here in the outskirts of the city, lots of old growth, weeds. etc.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

tabby said:


> Many of the cities around me require you to register and also to tell your neighbors you are going to keep bees.


Cant' help you with your neighbor but I will add the same thing I add in most posts like this: Get the heck out of that city, if that's the city's law, and if it's a CO state law, move! The gubmint has no business in my business.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Mephibosheth1 said:


> So, do you carry an EpiPen in case you come against a food you're allergic to??
> 
> Most people don't, and feel that they can adjust their lifestyle to prevent their coming in contact with the allergen. We don't say the allergy isn't real just because they don't carry an EpiPen…


While I don't usually take it with me, I DO have an EpiPen. But food allergies can be avoided. If there's any doubt whatsoever, I don't eat it. And we may need it if my spouse gets another yellowjacket sting. 

But I've never asked anyone if they have an EpiPen. 
Heck, I myself, have never yet questioned anyone about their bee allergy. The person in my neighborhood who says she has a bee allergy is fine with me keeping bees, she just doesn't want to come and look at my hives. But if someone came up to me and demanded that I remove my hives because they have a bee allergy, then I WILL question them!


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> Cant' help you with your neighbor but I will add the same thing I add in most posts like this: Get the heck out of that city, if that's the city's law, and if it's a CO state law, move! The gubmint has no business in my business.


I'm not the OP. Thankfully none of my neighbors have complained so far about the bees.
I don't think there is a CO state law, just city or county laws. Fortunately I live in a rural area where we are allowed everything but pigs.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a beekeeper...I am also a Chef. I deal with people with food allergies on a daily basis. I can assure you, when somebody has a true allergy to a food item, they don't just say "I'm allergic to peanuts...or I am allergic to shellfish...". They make a HUGE deal of it. The wait staff will come to the kitchen to announce that this person says they are HIGHLY allergic to....whatever...ANY exposure is a matter of a severe anaphylactic reaction...etc... In cases like that, EVERY precaution is of course taken...even down to breaking out new sautee pans or cutting boards. More info is needed from the neighbor, though as I said earlier in this thread...I doubt she is truly allergic. Based on experience with food, if the neighbor was truly "allergic", she wouldn't just say "I'm allergic". She would throw a FIT, and say things like "OMG...I am deathly allergic to bees! I carry an epi-pen! Last time I got stung I was rushed to the Emergency Room because I couldn't breathe! You CAN'T have bees! If I get stung, I might die!" Since the beans have already been spilled, you may as well do the neighborly thing and get more info, and try to educate her on appropriate reactions to stings, vs a true "allergy". I wouldn't have opened the can to begin with, but you have, so you need to deal with it responsibly....Just my two cents.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

deknow said:


> And what about a responsible person who says they are allergic after having a serious reaction or or a legitimate allergy test?
> 
> What kind of response do we appreciate when discussing our own health issues...that we are delusional and ignorant? That usually doesn't go over very well.


If they're responsible, they assume there's a beehive in the backyard of every home on the block and take the proper precautions to protect their health.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Get your bees and enjoy them. Neighbor.... what neighbor?


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

My neighbor said he was allergic to bees a long time ago. So I knew this before I decided to keep bees. Last year I asked him if he was ok with me keeping bees in my backyard. He said that was a great idea, his garden and flowers would do better! 

During the summer he came flying across my back yard saying Steve!!!! one of your bees got me in the neck!!! I asked him if he stabbed himself with his epi pen he said NO not yet. We talked for a bit and I asked him how he felt and he said "fine". That was the last I heard of it until the fall. Again he came flying across the backyard STEVE another one of your bees got me, this time in the ear. I was a little less worried from the prior sting so with less sensitivity I asked him if he was OK and, again yes i'll be fine. Then he asked me why my bees were all over his compost pile? I said I don't know? but I was curious so a walked over to took a look and started snickering. As I walked back I said Ron _your_ bees have been stinging you!! not mine. He had his own yellow jacket nest in his compost pile! 

I did help him dispatch the yellow jackets that night. If he is or isn't allergic, he has a fear of bees so I thought it was a good idea to ask

Steve


----------



## ChristineRVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Bees In Miami said:


> I am a beekeeper...I am also a Chef. I deal with people with food allergies on a daily basis. I can assure you, when somebody has a true allergy to a food item, they don't just say "I'm allergic to peanuts...or I am allergic to shellfish...". They make a HUGE deal of it. The wait staff will come to the kitchen to announce that this person says they are HIGHLY allergic to....whatever...ANY exposure is a matter of a severe anaphylactic reaction...etc... In cases like that, EVERY precaution is of course taken...even down to breaking out new sautee pans or cutting boards. More info is needed from the neighbor, though as I said earlier in this thread...I doubt she is truly allergic. Based on experience with food, if the neighbor was truly "allergic", she wouldn't just say "I'm allergic". She would throw a FIT, and say things like "OMG...I am deathly allergic to bees! I carry an epi-pen! Last time I got stung I was rushed to the Emergency Room because I couldn't breathe! You CAN'T have bees! If I get stung, I might die!" Since the beans have already been spilled, you may as well do the neighborly thing and get more info, and try to educate her on appropriate reactions to stings, vs a true "allergy". I wouldn't have opened the can to begin with, but you have, so you need to deal with it responsibly....Just my two cents.


See, people like this are why I hate being one of those darn allergy people. Yes, I carry my Epipen with me and I do ask questions about ingredients (usually just when descriptions on menus are vague) but I hope I'm pretty chill about it all. There are well over 60 foods that could kill me but I feel like that doesn't excuse treating people poorly.


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

I'd say about half the people that, when I tell them I raise bees, they comment "oh my god, I'm HIGHLY allergic to bee 'bites'".

Sure you are... sure you are.

My sister is one of them... she has local swelling. Her husband wants bees and she refuses because of her "allergy". I think I shall bring a bee over and make it sting her when she isn't looking.  Trust me, she did FAR worse things to me when I was a child. Hell, I have a sensitivity to perfumes, gives me moderate head aches... she once pinned me down and doused me with perfume because it was funny. I think the favor needs to be returned.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> My sister is one of them... she has local swelling. Her husband wants bees and she refuses because of her "allergy". I think I shall bring a bee over and make it sting her when she isn't looking.  Trust me, she did FAR worse things to me when I was a child. Hell, I have a sensitivity to perfumes, gives me moderate head aches... she once pinned me down and doused me with perfume because it was funny. I think the favor needs to be returned.


PLEASE post the video! LOL


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

Brad Bee said:


> PLEASE post the video! LOL


Good idea.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

ChristineRVA said:


> See, people like this are why I hate being one of those darn allergy people. Yes, I carry my Epipen with me and I do ask questions about ingredients (usually just when descriptions on menus are vague) but I hope I'm pretty chill about it all. There are well over 60 foods that could kill me but I feel like that doesn't excuse treating people poorly.


Christine...What part of my reply allows you to accuse me of treating people poorly?!?!? I think my reply is quite the contrary! I respect ALL with allergies, and take very good care of them. How dare you accuse me of otherwise. "People like this"??? Shame on you. I BEG to differ. If you have 60 food items that can kill you, if you don't communicate it, shame on YOU. Perhaps you aren't as "allergic" as you claim if you are "pretty chill about it all". Wow. I am talking about being responsible for others, and you throw me under the bus?!?!?! It's people like YOU that will write a bad review because you failed to tell us you were allergic to coconut, or whatever....Sheesh!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Gilligan said:


> I think I shall bring a bee over and make it sting her when she isn't looking.  Trust me, she did FAR worse things to me when I was a child


I'm laughing so hard. I think you should!! 

My brother in law claims he is. He said he got stung in the face and swelled up so bad, and every time he gets stung he "swells up for days" I asked him if he ever has to pull the stingers out and he said "I don't know" which means NO! It bugs me so bad when people say they're allergic to things when they don't even know if they are. 

Along those lines, I'm astounded at how many people think bees and yellow jackets are the same thing. Every. Single. Day. I correct people on the differences. And they're like oh wow, really? Lol! All the kids at my daycare now know full well the difference, and I told them to go home and tell their parents! They always come running excitedly to tell me when they have found a fuzzy bee


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm fairly certain you misinterpreted Christine. I read her response as being embarrassed about those who throw a fit and she's saying she tries her best to communicate her allergies without throwing a fit.



Bees In Miami said:


> Christine...What part of my reply allows you to accuse me of treating people poorly?!?!? I think my reply is quite the contrary! I respect ALL with allergies, and take very good care of them. How dare you accuse me of otherwise. "People like this"??? Shame on you. I BEG to differ. If you have 60 food items that can kill you, if you don't communicate it, shame on YOU. Perhaps you aren't as "allergic" as you claim if you are "pretty chill about it all". Wow. I am talking about being responsible for others, and you throw me under the bus?!?!?! It's people like YOU that will write a bad review because you failed to tell us you were allergic to coconut, or whatever....Sheesh!


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Teal said:


> Along those lines, I'm astounded at how many people think bees and yellow jackets are the same thing. Every. Single. Day. I correct people on the differences. And they're like oh wow, really? Lol! All the kids at my daycare now know full well the difference, and I told them to go home and tell their parents! They always come running excitedly to tell me when they have found a fuzzy bee


While I don't encounter this every day, I have to admit that almost everybody I meet other than beekeepers call yellow jackets bees.


----------



## ChristineRVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Bees In Miami said:


> Christine...What part of my reply allows you to accuse me of treating people poorly?!?!? I think my reply is quite the contrary! I respect ALL with allergies, and take very good care of them. How dare you accuse me of otherwise. "People like this"??? Shame on you. I BEG to differ. If you have 60 food items that can kill you, if you don't communicate it, shame on YOU. Perhaps you aren't as "allergic" as you claim if you are "pretty chill about it all". Wow. I am talking about being responsible for others, and you throw me under the bus?!?!?! It's people like YOU that will write a bad review because you failed to tell us you were allergic to coconut, or whatever....Sheesh!


My apologies. I clearly needed to be more clear about who I meant by "people like this!" I meant the people who throw hissy fits all the time about their allergies and treat wait staff like crap! Like the coworker with self-diagnosed celiac who yelled at a waiter for bringing bread to the 6-top when there were 5 other people who didn't have this severe allergy. From your original comment it was very clear that you take allergies seriously and those of us with allergies are grateful that you do.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Christine...My apology to you, as well. I now see your intent in your post. No harm, no foul I hope. Sorry. I did not understand your point of view. White flag flying....


----------

